# pour moi la physique jamais c'est facile



## Railway

Bonsoir!

Para mi la física nunca es facil.

¿Se diría así?

Merci!

Me acabo de dar cuenta de que mi pregunta no esta nada clara.

Un amigo le dice a otro que ha encontrado un libro de física facil (física explicada de forma sencilla). Su amigo, muy burro en física (vamos, como yo ) le contesta "ohhh, *pour moi la physique jamais c' est facile!"*

¿Está así bien dicho en francés?

Merci!


----------



## lillaspana

Mejor decir "pour moi la physique c'est jamais facile". 
Pero creo que en francés nadie diría eso, sino algo como "pour moi la physique, de toute facon, ce (ne) sera jamais facile"

bisous


----------



## Railway

Ok.

Muchas gracias lillaspana.

Bisous


----------



## raidam

Salut, 

Même si lillaspana a donné une bonne traduction, en français pour ce type de phrase on dit souvent "moi et la physique ça fait deux". Je pense que même si cette traduction est plutôt libre, elle garde entièrement le sens de la phrase espagnole 

A bientôt.


----------



## lillaspana

Effectivement c'est ce qu'on dirait plus naturellement, mais dans ce cas, il n'y a plus la référence au nom du livre qui s'appelle "la physique facile"...

A Railway de voir selon le contexte... le choix du traducteur...


----------



## mimjack

Nueva pregunta
​ 


Hola 
¿Alguién me podría decir en que posisión de la frase va el adverbio "jamais"?
esto es correcto?: 
nous n'allons vous oblier jamais       (nunca lo vamos a olvidar)Usted 
                                                 (nunca os vamos a olvidar) Vosotros


----------



## mimjack

Ok gracias, 
pero yo lo que quiero saber es, en français dónde se coloca el adverbio al final de la frase o antes del verbo?


----------



## Paquita

Nous *n'*allons *jamais* vous oublier.

Pero preferiría = Nous *ne* vous oublierons *jamais.*

El verbo conjugado se coloca entre "ne" y "jamais" 

Nous *ne* les avons *jamais *oubliés

También puedes decir :

*Jamais* nous *ne *vous oublierons.

*Jamais* je *ne* les ai oubliés


----------



## mimjack

Gracias


----------



## Esther55

Nueva pregunta
​ 


A esta frase parece que le falte algo para completar el sentido, sin embargo, es una frase completa. Será porque estoy interpretando mal el sentido de _Jamais?_

_Jamais un dessin de celle qui préfère travailler de ses mains et dans le vif du tissu_

Mi intento: "Nunca un diseño suyo quien prefiere trabajar con sus manos y la vida del tejido" No tiene sentido

(El párrafo completo es_: Inventeur à plus d’un titre, elle aura été la première à initier ce rapport que nul ne conteste aujourd’hui entre la mode et la création. Jamais un dessin de celle qui préfère travailler de ses mains et dans le vif du tissu.)_


----------



## melu85

Me parece raro también.


----------



## rolandbascou

Creo hay un "sous-entendu".
Jamais ( il n´a existé un dessin ) de celle ...
Elle n´a jamais rien dessiné, mais coupé directement le tissu ( le dessin est dans sa tête ).
Nunca ningun dibujo de la ....


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Ni un dibujo...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## cater

Jamás un dibulo de la que prefiere trabajar de sus manos en......

bien sûr pas dibulo mais dibujo.
Je suis d'accord avec Gévy, "Ni un " 

à bientôt


----------



## Esther55

Muchas gracias, me habéis orientado mucho
c",)


----------



## Esther55

rolandbascou said:


> Creo hay un "sous-entendu".
> Jamais ( il n´a existé un dessin ) de celle ...
> Elle n´a jamais rien dessiné, mais coupé directement le tissu ( le dessin est dans sa tête ).
> Nunca ningun dibujo de la ....


 

Perdonad, pero he vuelto a mirar el texto en conjunto y vuelvo a dudar.
¿¿Sería correcto entonces: Ella fue la primera en iniciar esta relación que hoy en dia nadie discute entre la moda y la creación. Ella no diseña sino que prefiere trabajar con sus manos y con la vida del tejido ??

Gracias mil


----------



## Esther55

Olvidé decir que se trata de una diseñadora, no hay más contexto
Gracias


----------



## Pinairun

Con sus manos y con el tejido en vivo, directamente.
Saludos


----------



## Esther55

Muchas gracias por las respuestas c",)


----------



## Poisson28

Nueva pregunta
​ 


Une petite question:

C'est correct de dire..."Aucune femme ne l'a jamais aimé."

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Vergari

Hola:

Yo no le veo ningún problema a tu frase, siempre que el complemento sea masculino.

Saludos


----------



## jprr

Hola:
Yo tampoco, no le veo ningún problema a tu frase, siempre que *no* quieras decir "Jamais aucune femme ne l'a aimé" 
Pero sin contexto ...
Saludos


----------



## Vergari

Hola otra vez:

¿Nos podrías explicar esa sutileza jprr, por favor?

Saludos


----------



## jprr

Hola vergari,
Ce sont effectivement des nuances, mais on ne comprend pas tout à fait la même chose, sans qu'il soit possible de décider hors du contexte: 

"Jamais aucune femme ne l'a aimé" -> mas o menos = jamás una mujer le amó
"aucune femme ne l'a jamais aimé" ... puede ser también que jamás una mujer le amó, pero se entiende más = nunca gustó a las mujeres....las mujeres no le encontraban símpatico ...


----------



## Vergari

Gracias jprr. C'est quand même très triste!


----------



## Carlito49

Nueva pregunta
​ 


Comment traduire la phrase "Peut-être que nous ne trouverons jamais de réponse"?
Cela donne : Acaso no encuentremos jamas de respuestas? ou quelque chose avec nunca?


----------



## Alysa

Hola

"Quizá nunca encontraremos/encontremos la respuesta"

o

"Quizá nunca encontraremos respuesta a eso"
Saludos


----------

